# P.T. Demo PS4 da scaricare subito



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Agosto 2014)

Oggi Sony ha presentato questo nuovo gioco horror, e la demo è già disponibile. 

1) Fa realmente paura!!!
2) Il finale è sconvolgente.

Consiglio a tutti di non rovinarsi la sorpresa finale. 
In caso contrario, ve la scrivo sotto spoiler. Consiglio di non leggerla. Giocate alla demo e gustatevi la sorpresona finale.
P.T. non è ciò che sembra...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A fine demo si scopre che P.T. è in realtà il nuovo episodio della serie Silent Hill, fatto addirittura da sua maestà Hideo Kojima, e da Guillermo del Toro. Il protagonista principale è interpretato da Norman Reedus, la star di The Walking Dead


----------



## Morghot (22 Agosto 2014)

Ci ho giocato un po' oggi con amici ed ho infartato più volte (ma io ho paura di tutto ciò che riguardi l'horror). 

Una precisazione:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



questo è solo un teaser scollegato con quello che sarà poi il nuovo silent hill, solo per precisare visto che è pieno di gente che pensa che questa sia una demo del gioco vero e proprio quando non è così


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2014)

Non so, è collegato a titoli precedenti? Non ci ho mai giocato..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Agosto 2014)

Fa realmente paura. Anche se io sono pauroso di mio...


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2014)

già provato e infartata varie volte. 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ho avuto un po' di difficoltà a sbloccare la telefonata con la risata del bambino in sottofondo, lì purtroppo ho dovuto spoilerarmelo su youtube perché ero bloccata e non riuscivo più ad andare avanti. 

cmq demo davvero ben fatta, quella specie di feto (ispirato a eraserhead ?) nel lavandino è inquietante.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2014)

è uscito un nuovo trailer intanto


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Settembre 2014)

Sto guardando ora un walkthrough su Youtube e mi sto realmente defecando nelle mutande. Non penso che ci potrò mai giocare, seriamente (vabbè, forse no  )
Silent Hill è una saga che ho amato alla follia, spero veramente che con il genio di Kojima torni agli antichi splendori.


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Settembre 2014)

Lol, oltre all'immenso Hideo Kojima c'è anche Guillermo del Toro! Se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino, questo potrebbe un capolavoro.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Norman Reedus è Dio


----------

